# أريد عمل دائره تحكم عن بعد كتلك المستخدمة في لعب السيارات



## خالد ماهر (20 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
أريد عمل دائره تحكم عن بعد باستخدام موجات الراديو ( Radio Frequency )
ولكني حقيقه لا أملك أي خبره في هذا المجال
قمن عنده أي معلومة في هذا الموضوع أرجو أن يعرضها هنا 
وجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## alsaneyousef (20 أكتوبر 2007)

Figure 2 RF 4 channels receiver circuit






Figure 1. RF 4 channels remote Transmitter
هذا أمر بسيط جدا ان الترددات اللاسلكيه المرسل داءره تتألف من holtek ht - نعلق آلة التشفير ورقاقة صباحا 418mhz - ارسال نموذج (انكبوا - x01). باستخدام الترددات اللاسلكيه المهجنه xmit / تلقى جعل بناء وحدات التحكم عن بعد الترددات اللاسلكيه الكثير سهلة. 

المرسل يمكن توليد التيار الكهربائي مع اي من +3 الى +12 خامسا - مجموع الاستهلاك الحالي هو اقل من 5ma. ويتوقف ذلك على امدادات التيار الكهربائي ، قد تحتاج الى اختيار الفرق المقاومة للقيمة المذبذب r1 المقاوم. الموصى بها المذبذب هو foscd (المشفرات) = 50 fosce (آلة التشفير). انظر صحيفة بيانات لمعرفة المزيد من التفاصيل. 

الفرد من قانون الضمان المرسل هو مسبقا من جانب الانخفاض - مفاتيح مأمور ، ما يصل الى 256 التراكيب. 

عند أي من e/cn.4/1995/l.44 - s4 هو ضغط / تى الدبوس هو سحب منخفضه ، والسلطة هي تنطبق على كل آلة التشفير الرقاقه وجهاز الإرسال وحده ، آلة التشفير ثم يبدأ المسح ويحيل مركز لل12bits ومعالجة البيانات بشكل متسلسل.


الدائرة رسم بياني لجهاز الاستقبال (انكبوا - r01) هو مبين في الشكل 2. فان المشفرات البيت (ht - 12d) ويتناول المسلسل يتلقى البيانات من آلة التشفير التي احالها الترددات اللاسلكيه المرسل وحده. وهي تقارن المسلسل البيانات المدخله ثلاث مرات باستمرار مع شركائها المحليين العناوين. اذا لم يكن هناك خطأ او مدونات توجد مثيل لها ، والبيانات المدخله ثم فك الرموز وتحويلها الى الناتج دبابيس دال ~ الخانه. فان فيرمونت الدبوس كما يذهب العالية تشير الى انتقال صالحه ، والتي ستكون بدورها على led1. العناوين من المشفرات (التي حددتها e/cn.4/1995/l.44) يتعين ان يواكبه مع المرسل آلة التشفير. نواتج البيت طرد اربعة tip30 الحزب الوطني التقدمي الترنزستورات التي يمكن ان تكون مرتبطة الى التبديلات او المصابيح. 

تشغيل مجموعة من هذا الإرسال / الاستقبال يعتمد على الاختيار والموقف من الهوائي. الفضاءيه حول الهوائي هامة مثل هوائي نفسها. محاولة لابقاء الهوائي بعيدا عن المعادن الاخرى فى النظام مثل البطاريات والكلور ارضية الطائرة. الانواع التالية من الهوائيات هي اوصت

Antenna Configuration

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: PMingLiU; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: ZH-TW; mso-bidi-language: HE">


----------



## alsaneyousef (20 أكتوبر 2007)

Figure 2 RF 4 channels receiver circuit






Figure 1. RF 4 channels remote Transmitter
هذا أمر بسيط جدا ان الترددات اللاسلكيه المرسل داءره تتألف من holtek ht - نعلق آلة التشفير ورقاقة صباحا 418mhz - ارسال نموذج (انكبوا - x01). باستخدام الترددات اللاسلكيه المهجنه xmit / تلقى جعل بناء وحدات التحكم عن بعد الترددات اللاسلكيه الكثير سهلة. 

المرسل يمكن توليد التيار الكهربائي مع اي من +3 الى +12 خامسا - مجموع الاستهلاك الحالي هو اقل من 5ma. ويتوقف ذلك على امدادات التيار الكهربائي ، قد تحتاج الى اختيار الفرق المقاومة للقيمة المذبذب r1 المقاوم. الموصى بها المذبذب هو foscd (المشفرات) = 50 fosce (آلة التشفير). انظر صحيفة بيانات لمعرفة المزيد من التفاصيل. 

الفرد من قانون الضمان المرسل هو مسبقا من جانب الانخفاض - مفاتيح مأمور ، ما يصل الى 256 التراكيب. 

عند أي من e/cn.4/1995/l.44 - s4 هو ضغط / تى الدبوس هو سحب منخفضه ، والسلطة هي تنطبق على كل آلة التشفير الرقاقه وجهاز الإرسال وحده ، آلة التشفير ثم يبدأ المسح ويحيل مركز لل12bits ومعالجة البيانات بشكل متسلسل.


الدائرة رسم بياني لجهاز الاستقبال (انكبوا - r01) هو مبين في الشكل 2. فان المشفرات البيت (ht - 12d) ويتناول المسلسل يتلقى البيانات من آلة التشفير التي احالها الترددات اللاسلكيه المرسل وحده. وهي تقارن المسلسل البيانات المدخله ثلاث مرات باستمرار مع شركائها المحليين العناوين. اذا لم يكن هناك خطأ او مدونات توجد مثيل لها ، والبيانات المدخله ثم فك الرموز وتحويلها الى الناتج دبابيس دال ~ الخانه. فان فيرمونت الدبوس كما يذهب العالية تشير الى انتقال صالحه ، والتي ستكون بدورها على led1. العناوين من المشفرات (التي حددتها e/cn.4/1995/l.44) يتعين ان يواكبه مع المرسل آلة التشفير. نواتج البيت طرد اربعة tip30 الحزب الوطني التقدمي الترنزستورات التي يمكن ان تكون مرتبطة الى التبديلات او المصابيح. 

تشغيل مجموعة من هذا الإرسال / الاستقبال يعتمد على الاختيار والموقف من الهوائي. الفضاءيه حول الهوائي هامة مثل هوائي نفسها. محاولة لابقاء الهوائي بعيدا عن المعادن الاخرى فى النظام مثل البطاريات والكلور ارضية الطائرة. الانواع التالية من الهوائيات هي اوصت

Antenna Configuration

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: 'Times New Roman'; mso-fareast-font-family: PMingLiU; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: ZH-TW; mso-bidi-language: HE">


----------



## alsaneyousef (20 أكتوبر 2007)




----------



## SKR (22 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك


----------



## ahmadsh (23 أكتوبر 2007)

جزأكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed romio (30 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم الصور لا تظهر 
من فضلك اعد رفعها


----------



## akram769 (29 يونيو 2010)

اولا شكرا على الشرح 

بس حضرتك شرحت شرح عام اى حد يعرفه حتى لو مش متخصص 

ممكن شرح مفصل شويه 

وانا اسف انى بتقل عليك


----------



## oukassou (2 يوليو 2010)

merci


----------



## eng.abu baraa (18 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله بك...لكن للاسف لاتظهر الصور ...ارجو الافادة.....شكرا لكم


----------



## محمد4442 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

يا اخى يا ريت شرح يكون ل ابتدائى


----------



## laith bionic (28 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز ... اليك الروابط التالية وعسى ان تجد فيها كل الفائدة ان شاء الله 

http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/27MHz Transmitters/27MHzLinks-1.html

http://www.circuitstoday.com/5-channel-radio-remote-control

http://letslearnelectronics.blogspot.in/2012/07/lets-go-wireless-basic-circuit-for.html


----------



## laith bionic (28 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز ... اليك الروابط التالية وعسى ان تجد فيها كل الفائدة ان شاء الله 

http://www.talkingelectronics.com/projects/27MHz Transmitters/27MHzLinks-1.html

http://www.circuitstoday.com/5-channel-radio-remote-control

http://letslearnelectronics.blogspot.in/2012/07/lets-go-wireless-basic-circuit-for.htm


----------



## laith bionic (28 ديسمبر 2014)

اسف على التكرار


----------

